# Atlantic cigars offers to help!!



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

So I know what you guys are thinking, I want to send a bomb but I live in Canada and I got no sticks. So I have to order them, get them shipped across the border, write a note and then send them back to the States!! Well sir not anymore!

I have been thinking about this a lot lately; I guess you could say I have been planning for the future! What I plan on is ordering a 5er from an online retailer and having sent directly to my target&#8230; but what about a note? No fun if you can't taunt your friends&#8230; right? So I contacted Artanticcigar, since they deal so well with us Canadians and asked them if we send along a note via email would they print it for us and included it in the box. Wouldn't you know, he said sure! As long as the note is not of poor taste!

So this is just a little reminder for all you gorillas that want to bomb, but got no resources&#8230; you can now!!

Any other company out there that would also do this&#8230; feel free to chime in. I would like to have a few places to go to, that way I can always find stuff in stock!

This may not be news to all you guys... but it was news to me and reason anough for me to start a thread!!

Bomb early and bomb often&#8230; it's the jungle way!

Craig


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

You are avery crafty Polar Gorilla!

Al


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

You know what they say...

*Necessity is the mother of invention*


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I bet Rob (Taboo) and Eric (Kioki) would play along...LOL





something to think about...







Shawn


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Thats why I asked for other vendors to chime in... I did not want to volunteer anyone


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice work finding a solution. I just did google earth for resolute. There really is nothing at all around you :r. And what are those big brown circle things?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> Nice work finding a solution. I just did google earth for resolute. There really is nothing at all around you :r. And what are those big brown circle things?


Bears...


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Twill413 said:


> Nice work finding a solution. I just did google earth for resolute. There really is nothing at all around you :r. And what are *those big brown circle things?*


Lately the big brown circles are incoming bombs!!! :tu

But really I do believe what you saw is our tank farm... everything runs on diesel around here.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Rob(Taboo) has done this for me. I am sure Mark(Cigarmony) and Dave(Heartfelt) would also help out if you needed an accessory bomb sent.:tu


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I would bet the Kris and his crew (Tobaccoworldcigars.com) would do this for you if you ask and let them know you are from Club Stogie.


Ron


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Craig...I'm impressed. Atlantic are good folks. Good luck with the bombing.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Crafty little bastage aren't ya:r:r


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

How long does it take for the dogsled to transfer messages to the Morse Code center and then have it sent? 

I am just glad to hear your brain hasn't been frozen in these springtime months. :r

And why can't I bump your RG? I am sure I owe ya some more.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

m any moons ago I did a hit like that on RenoB, it was from Cigars International and a single cigar Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto SINGLE. with a gift card. this was shortly after my first herf at Cigar King in Skokie Il. 3/16/2007 :chk surprised the heck out of Rob


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Craig,

I just Googled Resolute, Nunavut. You guys have to be dating/marrying a relative.  Population looks like maybe a hundred? I like isolation, but your carrying it just a bit far. Living that far north must make for interesting times. What is the "towns" source of income? Oil, mining?.....


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Always here to help my Brothers at CS!

Count us in!:tu

please send your email to [email protected]
and please copy me, [email protected]

Don't forget our Coupon Codes we post here for CS!

Thanks
Rob
*


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Bears...


Someone call?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Heather @ *Fumeeworld* is all set up to handle such things.

Here is a quote from the *FAQ*



> *Q: What does it mean to "bomb your friends?"*
> *A:* Sending a cigar bomb simply means to send an unexpected gift of cigars to a fellow brother of the leaf. Here at Fumée, we make it easy for you. We will ship directly to your friend, we won't include a receipt, and we'll even send a gift card for free with your personalized message.
> 
> *Q: Do you ship to international addresses or APOs?
> A:* We'll ship pretty much anywhere USPS and/or UPS delivers. We'll ship to any country, PO Box or APO; we'll even ship to Iraq so you can enjoy a fine premium cigar. Read more about our international shipping policy.


Hope that helps.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Thank you sir I will check them our for sure!


----------



## Kiokicigars (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey here to help out! Let me know what you need.

Eric from Kioki Cigar Co.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/

you can buy singles or 5 packs and they include a gift card.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

BigVito said:


> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/
> 
> you can buy singles or 5 packs and they include a gift card.


But they told me that you need a US billing address... so I can't use them  to bad because they got one hell of a selection!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

str8edg said:


> But they told me that you need a US billing address... so I can't use them  to bad because they got one hell of a selection!!


learned something new, :hn they do have a nice selection thats their loss


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

BigVito said:


> learned something new, :hn they do have a nice selection thats their loss


Wish I had known BEFORE I spent suite some time looking, figuring out what to order... then when I went to try and create an account... road block!!

Maybe one day when my little sister gets a US address I can get an American credit card and solve all these little issues!!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Between Atlantic, Taboo and Kioki thats pretty good for us Canucks.

Great idea by the way Craig. :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

str8edg said:


> Wish I had known BEFORE I spent suite some time looking, figuring out what to order... then when I went to try and create an account... road block!!
> 
> Maybe one day when my little sister gets a US address I can get an American credit card and solve all these little issues!!


that would be nice


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

*Thanks for the invite to post Craig,

People easily forget that I was here long before starting www.Cigarmony.com LOL!

I have been doing this for BOTLs for nearly 3 years already (since day one of starting www.Cigarmony.com) :tu

As long as it's not an offensive note (eg, wouldn't make my wife blush) then I have no problems doing it. Also, no invoice will be included so no "evidence" can be tracked to the sender if desired. (simply put a not in the comments section saying "NO INVOICE PLEASE"). You will still receive your electronic invoice if you include your email address during checkout.

Additionally, I have picked up items from grocery stores, clothing stores, toy stores for BOTLs to include in their "bombing" orders as well.

I hope this helps and happy smoking my friends!

~Mark Neff
Cigarmony LLC
*


----------



## Viper139 (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm happy to do it and have included a note card many times in the past. www.HeartfeltIndustries.com is definately a "Bomb" supporting company. Just put your request and how you want the card to read in the comments box and I will be happy to take care of it. :ss

David


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

n2advnture said:


> *Thanks for the invite to post Craig,
> 
> People easily forget that I was here long before starting www.Cigarmony.com LOL!
> 
> ...


This response comes as no surprise to me, Mark is a top shelf Gorilla in my opinion.

Great to see thanks Mark


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Kudos to Mark and David!!!!:tu:tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Viper139 said:


> I'm happy to do it and have included a note card many times in the past. www.HeartfeltIndustries.com is definately a "Bomb" supporting company. Just put your request and how you want the card to read in the comments box and I will be happy to take care of it. :ss
> 
> David


David, Got my beads today......and all I have to say is

:blI LOVE YOU MAN:bl

do you think that was too much????


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I bet a frozen cigar bomb would be cool.
Maybe a couple frozen cigars packed in a box of snow with a couple polar bear eggs thrown in? That'd be awesome.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

silverfox67 said:


> David, Got my beads today......and all I have to say is
> 
> :blI LOVE YOU MAN:bl
> 
> do you think that was too much????


Yikes I really have to stop posting when I get home from the Pub. Having said that I do like the beads.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

shilala said:


> I bet a frozen cigar bomb would be cool.
> Maybe a couple frozen cigars packed in a box of snow with a couple polar bear eggs thrown in? That'd be awesome.


mmmmmhmmmmm...polar bear eggs you say? FUGAZZI! :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> Yikes I really have to stop posting when I get home from the Pub. Having said that I do like the beads.


:r:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Volt said:


> Craig,
> 
> I just Googled Resolute, Nunavut. You guys have to be dating/marrying a relative.  Population looks like maybe a hundred? I like isolation, but your carrying it just a bit far. Living that far north must make for interesting times. What is the "towns" source of income? Oil, mining?.....


Polar bear skins:r:r:chk


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

silverfox67 said:


> Yikes I really have to stop posting when I get home from the Pub. Having said that I do like the beads.


:r

That's funny...


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Volt said:


> Craig,
> 
> I just Googled Resolute, Nunavut. You guys have to be dating/marrying a relative.  Population looks like maybe a hundred? I like isolation, but your carrying it just a bit far. Living that far north must make for interesting times. What is the "towns" source of income? Oil, mining?.....


Sorry brother... kind of missed your post! Main source of income in town, well there are a lot of government jobs BUT tourism is real big in town. Sport hunters, arctic explorers... we are a town of 230(ish) people yet we have three hotels!!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Well as you can see from my recent hit on bilkay Atlanticcigar made good on their promise... this one never touched my hands at all. All I did was make the note and email it to them... and sure enough it was in the bomb!!

So guys now you have no excuses!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

str8edg said:


> Well as you can see from my recent hit on bilkay Atlanticcigar made good on their promise... this one never touched my hands at all. All I did was make the note and email it to them... and sure enough it was in the bomb!!
> 
> So guys now you have no excuses!!!


great to hear it worked Craig. :tu


----------

